# Advice on insurance policies for Lyft?



## The Gameboy (Apr 10, 2017)

I just got a letter from GEICO. They somehow found out I've been using Lyft and are threatening to cancel my policy. I never told them I was using Lyft and I only inquired from them about their commercial policies regarding Lyft. BTW, their commercial policy is ridiculous. I mean, $300 a month! Right now I'm doing Lyft for the weekends because I'm a college student and there's no way I can make enough money to cover that cost for that particular policy. I want to keep doing Lyft, but I can't find any better insurance policies out there and I'm stressing out. Any advice on what to do?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Perhaps find another company other than GEICO.

When I was shopping for insurance I went to apply at GEICO and as soon as I said rideshare they said they can't cover me.

My old insurance company was The Hartford. They had no gap insurance but they were cool with Uber/Lyft as long as you understood you were not covered in any rideshare related accident.

Farmer's insurance had a good rideshare policy with gap insurance, I almost signed up with them.

Mercury Casualty Company however gave me a much better deal, and also had a rideshare endorsement. So I went with them.

I know GEICO heavily advertises student discounts, but actually most of the insurance companies offer "good student" discounts if you bring it up with them.

I'm sure your insurance options and prices are limited by your locality, but my insurance is less than $75 per month.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

try Allstate..

Geico commercial insurance is pricy..

but don't skip on insurance... not worth it


----------

